# A Body Builders Cereal



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I am looking to add more clean calories into my diet and I wondered what you lot considered to be the best body builders cereal.

I know porridge is at the top, but what comes a close second?

*Fun fact:* I use rice milk in my cereal.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have weetabix some will say its not good etc but its not doing me any harm


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

cheap asda muesli with a load of chopped up fresh fruit thrown in and a hand full of seed for good measure


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

baggsy said:


> I have weetabix some will say its not good etc but its not doing me any harm


See, I like the simplicty of Weetabix. They look natural and they are wheaty so I assumed they were the best but as we all know, appearances can be deceiving. I haven't got a box to check the ingredients.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I know you said alternative to oats but oats taste seriously good when mixed with water, heated up and then mix some protein powder in.

Other than that there are some protein cereals though the amount of protein isn't huge, it's better than nothing.

Next up I guess would be something basic like rice krispies or cornflakes which are not too high in sugar etc. Start is quite a good cereal for post workout...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

the cereals are for cabs not for protein, get your protein in the morning from eggs steak of a protein shake


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

100g cashew nuts :drool:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> I know you said alternative to oats but oats taste seriously good when mixed with water, heated up and then mix some protein powder in.
> 
> Other than that there are some protein cereals though the amount of protein isn't huge, it's better than nothing.
> 
> Next up I guess would be something basic like rice krispies or cornflakes which are not too high in sugar etc. Start is quite a good cereal for post workout...


I have oats daily, I was after some variety so something I could add to my diet. I do love Rice Crispies, but my understanding is if it tastes nice, it's not good for you 



1010AD said:


> the cereals are for cabs not for protein, get your protein in the morning from eggs steak of a protein shake


I am very aware of this, but I need to get those calories high and I don't eat a lot of carbs as it is so I am slowly trying to get my calories up for when I do my mid-May bulk so it's not such a shock as I am not a big enough eater as of yet.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

If you do buy cereals, like Rice Crispies etc. then make sure you buy own brand such as Smart Price or Tesco brand, they have much less sugar and salt than branded cereals (salt and sugar is expensive in manufacturing so when making own brand products they leave them out - or use a lot less) and in blind taste tests, own brand products always end up tasting better than branded products.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

rectus said:


> I am very aware of this, but I need to get those calories high and I don't eat a lot of carbs as it is so I am slowly trying to get my calories up for when I do my mid-May bulk so it's not such a shock as I am not a big enough eater as of yet.


This was aimed at Superhorse as he was going on about the amount of protein in cereals. You are exactly right in what you are saying


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> If you do buy cereals, like Rice Crispies etc. then make sure you buy own brand such as Smart Price or Tesco brand, they have much less sugar and salt than branded cereals (salt and sugar is expensive in manufacturing so when making own brand products they leave them out - or use a lot less) and in blind taste tests, own brand products always end up tasting better than branded products.


I have tried the own brand, as well as the value brand too and they do not compare even though in my heart of hearts I wanted them too because I don't have much money.

I was hoping to get some more support for Weetabix.

@1010AD: My apologies.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if u want to shovel calories down ur neck, than i would go with whatever one tastes the best to you lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

rectus said:


> I have tried the own brand, as well as the value brand too and they do not compare even though in my heart of hearts I wanted them too because I don't have much money.
> 
> I was hoping to get some more support for Weetabix.
> 
> @1010AD: My apologies.


It's a psychological thing, if you see a brand your brain sort of makes it taste how you'd expect and makes a non brand product taste not so good. It's why cereal companies (and in fact, all food product companies) spend billions each year on marketing. We're a simple creature, us humans.

P.s. this is what I study 

Anyway, weetabix are fine, I used to have 4 a day.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

good website for facts

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5708/2

i have 7 weetabix in the morning when bulking

2 when cutting


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dorset Cereals are real good, esp the 'Fantastically Fruity' on, it's got pecan nuts pumpkin seeds & cranberries & loads of stuff. Fkn great stuff!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Cheerio's from aldi's are a £1 for a big box and taste loverly,and carb you up to the max without

horrible stomach bloat.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

1010AD said:


> cheap asda muesli with a load of chopped up fresh fruit thrown in and a hand full of seed for good measure


Going by that photo i dont think its building you up that well,,lol,,,only kidding,,,,must get that to sounds spot on


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> It's a psychological thing, if you see a brand your brain sort of makes it taste how you'd expect and makes a non brand product taste not so good. It's why cereal companies (and in fact, all food product companies) spend billions each year on marketing. We're a simple creature, us humans.
> 
> P.s. this is what I study
> 
> Anyway, weetabix are fine, I used to have 4 a day.


I have seen the experiements many times and while it is mostly true it's not completely true. I haven't done a blind taste test but I am confident that if I did I would be correct as the texture and flavours are different. Plus, not 100% of people tested are tricked by the mind e.g. the experiment with coloured drinks representing different flavours based on their colour assosiation (orange colour drink = orange flavour) tricked most people when they swapped the flavours with the wrong colour assosiation.

I am not focused on brand names anymore (unless it's clothing) so I always try to go for the cheaper alternatives and most of the time it is a suitable substitute.



Slight of hand said:


> good website for facts
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5708/2
> 
> ...


I'll check the site out. There is no bowl big enough for 7 weetabix!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I generally alternate between oats, wheatabix, oatibix and museli. Oatibix and wheatbix do have a different structure and texture to them they become a much lighter kind of porridge and you can even turn them into a paste, they are a lot quicker to prepare and eat. They probaly arent quite as good as rolled oats but I imagine the difference is pretty neglidgable.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

eating 8 weetabix every morning and doing me no harm...need a change from time to time


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

just been to my local whole foods store, picked up a bag of "quinoa pops" which might be reffered to as quinoa puffs elsewhere. these beauts are amazing! there basically quinoa popped into the most amazing rice krispie type cereal, with an amazing nutritional breakdown


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

4 weetabix for me. Keeps me regular amidst all that protein


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Fruit and fibre for me


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats the difference between Weetabix and Oats?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

stealthy said:


> just been to my local whole foods store, picked up a bag of "quinoa pops" which might be reffered to as quinoa puffs elsewhere. these beauts are amazing! there basically quinoa popped into the most amazing rice krispie type cereal, with an amazing nutritional breakdown


Wowee! I have never been this excited about cereal before...I need to get out more.

I do love the nutritional breakdown on quinoa but when I cook it, it fails. I can't cook.



\ said:


> Whats the difference between Weetabix and Oats?


Wheat and oats.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

rectus said:


> Wowee! I have never been this excited about cereal before...I need to get out more.
> 
> I do love the nutritional breakdown on quinoa but when I cook it, it fails. I can't cook.
> 
> Wheat and oats.


macronutrients per 100g?


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

I have Weetabix, my Mrs cooks quinoa in milk and adds honey/fruit etc, gives her loads of cals


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

my alternative to oats is oatibix.

Just like weetabix but oats instead of wheat


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> my alternative to oats is oatibix.
> 
> Just like weetabix but oats instead of wheat


No sh!t 



NitroJoe said:


> I have Weetabix, my Mrs cooks quinoa in milk and adds honey/fruit etc, gives her loads of cals


Any chance you could get your mrs to put up the cooking instructions for me? I am a disaster in the kitchen.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

"Almonds Oats & More" by Nestle.. cant go wrong and super tasty and addictive 

When I buy them I rack up the all shelf and the cashier lady looking up to me "is that all u eat ?!" lmao!.. nah M'am I got some more chicken at home haha!!

:lol:


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

rectus said:


> Any chance you could get your mrs to put up the cooking instructions for me? I am a disaster in the kitchen.


This is what she has (well she has half of this serving as she's only small! lol):

100g quinoa

400ml whole milk

tspn of vanilla extract

tspn of real maple syrup

pinch of cinnamon

(fruit if you want)

625kcals, 83g carbs, 19g fat, 27g protein

1,Rinse quinoa

2,Add all ingredients to the pan (except fruit)

3,Bring to the boil then simmer until quinoa `opens` and milk is absorbed (about 15 minutes)

4,Add fruit and eat


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Doesn't matter what cereal i have, i smother it in sugar anyway.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NitroJoe said:


> This is what she has (well she has half of this serving as she's only small! lol):
> 
> 100g quinoa
> 
> ...


Sounds nice mate.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

This is what you want post workout bro.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Brazil nuts, cashews and almonds in a bowl, with a proyein shake instead of milk, failing that any cereal with a protein shake instead of milk. Half a box of coco pops with chocolate flavoured whey * drools *


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

shredded wheat but i wanna try some of holland n barrat muesli


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

I have oats but add in up to 30g Linwoods milled stuff (flax, nuts, seeds, berries, depending on which pack I choose). Makes it taste nice, adds fats and protein too)


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

any of the following i like and are good

porridge with a bit of cinnamon or honey

meuslie with extra dried fruits and seeds thrown in

weetabix

but i do hear that coco pops is better than all


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Brazil nuts, cashews and almonds in a bowl, with a proyein shake instead of milk, failing that any cereal with a protein shake instead of milk. Half a box of coco pops with chocolate flavoured whey * drools *


See, I tried the chocolate whey on cereal but the strange thing is my whey becomes warm when I make it... wtf? MyProtein rep get in here and tell us what hocus pocus is happening here as a friend also noticed the temperature of a shake was significantly warmer than the water used to mix. It made cereal taste quite nasty.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

rectus said:


> See, I tried the chocolate whey on cereal but the strange thing is my whey becomes warm when I make it... wtf? MyProtein rep get in here and tell us what hocus pocus is happening here as a friend also noticed the temperature of a shake was significantly warmer than the water used to mix. It made cereal taste quite nasty.


Whey in cereal is fvcking disgusting, especially when it bubbles up. :sneaky2:


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Weetabix is a great choice for breakfast. Firstly, the GI rating of 2 weetabix biscuits is 47, so they're low GI.

Secondly, they're very low in sugar compared to the vast majority of other cereals.

My advice- get em down your neck.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

im a big fanof oatibix


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I have oats but add in up to 30g *Linwoods milled stuff* (flax, nuts, seeds, berries, depending on which pack I choose). Makes it taste nice, adds fats and protein too)


sounds nice, where can I get that from??


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

Fat said:


> macronutrients per 100g?


of the quinoa pops/puffs i have its

per 100g

387kcal

11.7g pro

72.2g carb

5.7g fat

9g fiber


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

How much do the Quinoa poofs cost?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

rectus said:


> How much do the Quinoa *poofs* cost?


lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.specialk.com/cereals/protein-plus/


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

baggsy said:


> I have weetabix some will say its not good etc but its not doing me any harm


Weetabix was like roids to my oldest brother, towered them up proper high and added skim milk powder. Took no supps but grew pretty hyooge :lol:


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

rectus said:


> How much do the Quinoa poofs cost?


lol there not gay mate 

it was 3 quid for 500g, 40g of carbs worth fills up a bowl to the top too!


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

All bran is ok, or a plain fruit and nut muesli you pick yourself with extra bran.

For a cheat day granola with gold top milk and coffee with cream ain't a bad brekkie.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

stealthy said:


> lol there not gay mate
> 
> it was 3 quid for 500g, 40g of carbs worth fills up a bowl to the top too!


Bit pricey, but probably worth it. I might stack it with my oats & weetabix cycle.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The best I could find online for Quinoa Pops (200g) bags were on Amazon. 6 bags for £19.89. That is ridiculous! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biofair-Organic-Quinoa-Pops-6x200g/dp/B0070WT5QQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1336378105&sr=8-12

I don't live near a Wholefoods store  Can anybody find it cheaper?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

rectus said:


> The best I could find online for Quinoa Pops (200g) bags were on Amazon. 6 bags for £19.89. That is ridiculous! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biofair-Organic-Quinoa-Pops-6x200g/dp/B0070WT5QQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1336378105&sr=8-12
> 
> I don't live near a Wholefoods store  Can anybody find it cheaper?


Morrisons sell something like this. Are you after a gluten free cereal or something? The below are mega, they're like more flavorsome cornflakes and are light if thats a quality you want:

http://www.naturespath.co.uk/?page_id=76


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers but I am after Quinoa pops or similar. Not bothered if it does/doesn't contain gluten, just as long as it's dairy free and low in sugar. I think it's just too expensive so I will have to walk away :'(


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

rectus said:


> Cheers but I am after Quinoa pops or similar. Not bothered if it does/doesn't contain gluten, just as long as it's dairy free and low in sugar. I think it's just too expensive so I will have to walk away :'(


Are the Morrison's one's to expensive for you? They're not kept with the reg. cereal in my local store, they are kept with the gluten/wheat free sections. Still not very cheap though.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Are the Morrison's one's to expensive for you? They're not kept with the reg. cereal in my local store, they are kept with the gluten/wheat free sections. Still not very cheap though.


Morrisons do quinoa poofs? They don't do home delivery so I can't see what they stock.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Personally I just love getting my oats:tongue:wit the occasional nuts 

kaza


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Weetabix does it for me when not on keto


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

3 weetabix with a protein shake poured ontop - 1 min in the microwave & we are laughing son.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> 3 weetabix with a protein shake poured ontop - 1 min in the microwave & we are laughing son.


Interesting. Whey with cereal is disgusting but I have never tried it using your method.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I cant eat wheetabix unless its warm, it soaks all the milk up when in microwave. Its a winner, no need for garlic bread its all about warm weetabix.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> I cant eat wheetabix unless its warm, it soaks all the milk up when in microwave. Its a winner, no need for garlic bread its all about warm weetabix.


See, I like my Weetabix crispy so the race is on when I pour the milk.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

tried and tested shredded wheat for me


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

rectus said:


> The best I could find online for Quinoa Pops (200g) bags were on Amazon. 6 bags for £19.89. That is ridiculous! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biofair-Organic-Quinoa-Pops-6x200g/dp/B0070WT5QQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1336378105&sr=8-12
> 
> I don't live near a Wholefoods store  Can anybody find it cheaper?


any better? http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/script/search.html?query=quinoa+pops&snar=

this website is great btw


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol ffs unless your on a strict diet dnt worry about it as long as it ain't cocopops or frosties etc then any kinda cereal is ok

weetabix

oatabix

shredded wheat

shreddies

special k

cheriose

most are whole grain any way but even if you opt for a faster more simple carb its at breki? if fat is low then no harm in a little natty insulin spike after a 6-8hr fast (sleep).

my advice is if you are trying to gain dnt read too much into it.

pick an ok option of what ever macro your after and eat it lol

no harm in bread, cereal, white rice, pasta, potato even mashed potato is fine.

just get it in ya!

avoid chips, crisps, chock and any other carb source that comes with high levels of sat fat.

as long as its a pretty clean carb dnt worry... i dnt think you'll notice any diff in special k or oats as a breki option



Jim


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Amen big Jim, 5 bloody pages of prattling about cereals? Get a grip boys, you all know the score! Unless you are training for a comp then do you really think that the odd bowl of Frosties will matter one single fvckin gram?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Alpen, low fat milk and a couple of scoops of whey, or, eggs and bacon, or scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast!!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

rectus said:


> I am looking to add more clean calories into my diet and I wondered what you lot considered to be the best body builders cereal.
> 
> I know porridge is at the top, but what comes a close second?
> 
> ...


eggs, wholegrain toast and a banana

thats my cereal


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

If i have to eat cereal then it's this.

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/asda-compare-prices/breakfast_cereals/natures_path_organic_cereal_optimum_power_flaxseed_soy_blueberry_400g.html


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

All Bran

Perfectly tapered turds for life.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

stealthy said:


> any better? http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/script/search.html?query=quinoa+pops&snar=
> 
> this website is great btw


Works out more expensive if you don't spend over £35 to get free delivery. Thanks anyway, bookmarked.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Morrisons sell something like this. Are you after a gluten free cereal or something? The below are mega, they're like more flavorsome cornflakes and are light if thats a quality you want:
> 
> http://www.naturespath.co.uk/?page_id=76
> 
> View attachment 82927


I found these in the supermarket and one of the ingredients is quinoa, now I see why you posted it  It didn't show it on the website.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to love 8shredded wheat biscuits the big 1s crushed up with raisins and banana


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've started making protein pancakes. 200ml liquid egg whites and 25g of Vanilla Whey cooked in evoo

Absolutely gorgeous and not too heavy on the stomach before a morning training session either!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

wtf is evoo?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

rectus said:


> wtf is evoo?


Extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

(edit) a second too late lol


----------

